# Elisa68 tocca vetta 2000



## winnie

Cara Elisa, 
i più sentiti ringraziamenti per il tuo contributo che dispensi con saggezza e sobrietà.
Sei uno dei pilastri del Forum En/It... continua così!!


----------



## Manuel_M

winnie said:
			
		

> Cara Elisa,
> i più sentiti ringraziamenti per il tuo contributo che dispensi con saggezza e sobrietà.
> Sei uno dei pilastri del Forum En/It... continua così!!


 
Elisa,

Malgrado i tuoi serissimi difetti a livello di tifo calcistico, tutti qui apprezzano tanto il tuo contributo al forum. Continua così. 
Complimenti!!


----------



## moodywop

Ero qui in agguato aspettando che raggiungessi i 2000 post per essere il primo ma winnie mi ha battuto sul tempo(winnie, non vale, mancano ancora 4 post alla vetta! ).

Ho già detto tutto quello che penso nella poesiola in pessimo napoletano che ho scritto per i tuoi 1000 post e non ho molto da aggiungere. 

Mi dispiace rovinare la sorpresa ma sono in estasi per essere riuscito a trovare ben DUE regali che ti faranno impazzire dalla gioia: 1) una foto di Tommaso al lido di Ostia con tanto di firma e dedica(risalente a quando faceva il modello per la _Speedo -_ indossa un modello mozzafiato_!)_ 2) l'ultima pubblicazione di uinni: _A volte anche la Crusca sbaglia! Come imparare a parlare e scrivere in perfetto italiano in un mese (_in appendice: _Lista degli errori più diffusi a Roma e dintorni)._


----------



## Elisa68

Tre dei miei uomini preferiti. 


Winnie, grazie per il riferimento alla montagna. So che e' una tua passione e questo mi fa ancora piu' piacere. 

Manuel caro, difetti ne ho tantissimi, quello del tifo calcistico in realta' e' un pregio!

Carlo,   , sto ancora ridendo! Grazie per lo splendido dono, custodiro' segretamente la foto di Tommaso nel mio armadietto e terro' il libro di Uinni sul comodino.

Grazie mille ragazzi siete impareggiabili!


----------



## You little ripper!

Congratulations Elisa. Please keep posting especially in English and please make a few mistakes every now and then so I can accumulate some more 'cena' points. 

Un bacione,


----------



## emma1968

Anche se non sono un maschietto, sono pur sempre la prima femminuccia a farti le congratulazioni !!!!!
Compliments   

Emma


----------



## Elisa68

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Congratulations Elisa. Please keep posting especially in English and please make a few mistakes every now and then so I can accumulate some more 'cena' points.
> Un bacione,


G'day, mate!.  Tutte le cene che vuoi, sara' un vero piacere.

Grazie mille per le correzioni, le "iniezioni" di fiducia e la tua disponibilita'. Sei un vero tesoro.


----------



## Elisa68

Daniela ed Emma,
grazie mille ragazze.



> FORUM: mi dovete un thread, nessuno mi si è filato quando ho raggiunto i 1000 (cattivi!  )


 rimediamo subito!!!


----------



## Idioteque

Sempre in ritardo sono! 

*CONGRATULAZIONI ELISA!!!*
Il forum senza di te non sarebbe lo stesso... grazie per tutto quello che mi hai insegnato, per le risate che mi hai fatto fare e per la tua infinità gentilezza e disponibilità!!! 
Grazie ancora! 
La tua concittadina 

Laura


----------



## Elisa68

Grazie Laura! 
E tu sei sempre gentilissima e generosissima con tutti.

Le Romane, una classe a parte.


----------



## carrickp

Elisa --
2,000 in English is "two grand." It describes you perfectly: "Too grand." Sei la grande maestra; noi studenti ti salutiamo.


----------



## Elisa68

carrickp said:
			
		

> Elisa --
> 2,000 in English is "two grand." It describes you perfectly: "Too grand." Sei la grande maestra; noi studenti ti salutiamo.


Grazie, Carrick. La verita' e' che sono io ad imparare tantissimo da te, e non solo in inglese: tu sei un maestro di vita.


----------



## ElaineG

Ciao Elisetta,

Scusa il ritardo, sono stata molto impegnata stamattina .  

Ti ringrazio per tutto il tuo aiuto - sul Forum e nella vita, per il tuo umorismo e sopratutto per l'amicizia.

Un abbracione!

Elaine


----------



## Alfry

E' vero, ho fatto tardissimo, mi spiace essermi accorto solo adesso del tuo 2000mo post....
Sono stato impegnato in questi giorni...

Congratulazioni


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulazioni Elisa!



 Thanks so much for bringing your wit and wisdom to these forums,

Cuchu

per te
​


----------



## Jana337

Io non potevo venire prima anche se volevo.   

Grazie del tutto, Elisa - ti voglio bene. 

Jana


----------



## TrentinaNE

Auguri, Elisa, e grazie per tutto il tuo aiuto.   

Elisabetta


----------



## Elisa68

Grazie, Elaine ed Alfry.
Non vi preoccupate del ritardo siamo stati tutti molto impegnati ultimamente. 

Jana, Cuchu, Elisabetta grazie a voi per l'aiuto!


----------



## lsp

You're very special here. Thanks for everything.


----------



## Elisa68

Mai come te, Lsp! 

Grazie.


----------



## DesertCat

Elisa, 

I appreciate all of your helpful posts. 

~Alice

View attachment 2559


----------



## Elisa68

Grazie a te Alice, sei bravissima. E' un vero peccato che tu non possa scrivere piu' di frequente


----------



## elroy

Whenever I dare poke my inquisitive head into the Italian forum, you're there to help - and with energy and spirit at that!

Molte grazie e tanti auguri! ​


----------



## combustion

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!
Me li sono persi... che asinaccia che sono!!!!!
Supercomplimenti Eli!
comby...


----------



## Elisa68

Grazie Elroy, è un piacere vederti nel forum italiano.

Comby, tesoro, non ti sei persa proprio niente! Lo sai che la festa non comincia senza te!


----------

